# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Mani pirmie solji

## kaspich

mok kaadam noder/ir interesanti..

K

----------


## kaspich



----------


## osscar

Biju šo biku redzējus citos saitos - man patīk.labs beast.

----------


## kaspich

sheemas nekur un nekad nav bijushas.
godiigi sakot, esmu nedaudz paarsteigts. kad teema ir par kaadu paardesmit gadus vecu paaris detalju tipveida risinaajumu, katram skanju lietu specam ir viedoklis. viedoklis par lampaam, sleegumiem, komponentiem. te - pilniigs klusums. nevienas piebildes, neviena jautaajuma...
nez, ko tas noziimee?


p.s. ok, taps apraksti!

----------


## Jurkins

Sumināts, kaspich! 
Kā vienmār ienāc ar "kosmosa kuģi"  :: . Kaut kā pēdējā laikā baigais klusums forumā. Cilvēki tikai remontē Jupīterus un Abavas. 
Es ar interesi uzmetu aci shēmām, bet, jāsaka kā ir - ar lampām esmu ļoti uz "jūs", nekad nevienai lampai neesmu pat kvēles spriegumu pieslēdzis  :: . Jā, un skaidrā prātā iebraukt tajā "kapsētā" nemaz tā īsti nevar  :: . 
Tas ir hobija projekts vai kādam audiofīlam (bez ironijas) paredzēts?

----------


## kaspich

paldies, paldies!
zin kaa - es censhos neuzbaazties. kaa rakstiija shejienes speeciigaakais izstraades inzhenieris Vinchi: no manis forumam pienesums neesot nekaads. Didza rakstiito redzi parakstaa. tad nu censhos respekteet shejienes viedos  :: 
par Abavaam/Jupiiteriem/Y-101.. Laikam jau katram jaasalauzh kaads aparaats..  :: 

Shis bija [saakotneeji] kaa aksesuaars Dubajas sheihiem plaanots. Kategorijaa virs 30K naudaam. Peec tam - hobijprojekts..
Man projektu daudz bijis - ja nepakjers slnkums, metiishu iekshaa, lai skats bisku optimistiskaks par LV komuunu. Nu, ja biedriem [shis vaards nogalina] nav pretenziju  ::

----------


## kaspich

saakam ar vienkaarshaako: mazjaudiigo lampu kveeles baroshana.



Atziimeeshanas veertaas lietas:
1. Snubber C1+R3 dzeesh impulsu izsitienus, aizveroties tilta diodeem;
2. R1 un R2 ierobezho I sitienu iesleedzot; obligaati WW tips;
3. C2..C5 4 gab., lai samazinaat u ESR un palielinaatu pieljaujamo Ipeak;
4. D6 aizsargaa U1 no preteejas polaritaates U;
5. VD1 aizsargaa Q1 no Ube izsishanas un nodroshina atkaartotu soft start uzreiz peec atkaartotas iesleegshsnas;
6. C6: obligaati low leakage [ja taisa korekti];
7. C8: FR noturiibai;
8. D7 pret izejas paarpoleeshanu [vairaak ar domu - ja kaadai lampai gadaas iisie].

----------


## kaspich

Mazjaudiigo lampu anodu baroshana.




300V/10mA

Interesantaas lietas:
1. Q6 ar ''obvesu'' - pirmais stabilizaacijas stage, nogaazh pulsaacijas 20..30 reizes, ljoti labveeliigi ietekmee Uin spektru;
2. D6; R4; R5: Iout kriitosha liikne, nodroshina Pmax reguleejosham trnim, aizsargaa pret paarkarshanu iisavienojuma gadiijumaa;
3. Q4; Q5 I avots U1 baroshanai;
4. VD5 ierobezho Uout un nodroshina aatru paarejas procesu, kad U1 ''kriit aaraa'' no ''piesatinaajuma'';
5. C9; R18 - palielina K atpakaljsaitee prieksh AC; VD3; VD4 aizsargaa U1 ieeju;
6. R1; R19: gaazh lejaa RF komponentes
7. R7 kopaa ar Q3 sleegumu nodroshina Q1 ''straavas'' vadiibu

----------


## kaspich

Jaudas lampu anodu baroshana.



Izejas spriegums: 130V
Izejas straava: 10A peak; 5A nepaartraukti
Pulsaacijas: 10mV p-p

Njemot veeraa mezhoniigo jaudu, standarta U stabilizeeshana nebija iespejama. Taapeec tika veidots ''elektroniskais kondensators''.
R4; C2; R6; C3; R7; C4 veido 3.kaartas LPF
Q1 ar ''obvesu'' nosaka Uout_max tuksgaitas rezhiimaa;
Q7 - aizsardziiba ar kriitoshu raksturliikni;
Q6 ar obvesu - palaishanas I iissavienojuma, vai maza Uout gadiijumaa;
Jaudas tranju baazes kjeedes - nodroshina pareizu P sadalijumu gan mazas, gan lielas I gadiijumaa [arii mazas I gadiijumaa ir aktuaali, jo palaishanas briidii Uce tranjiem ir lielas, Pizkliedes - arii].

----------


## kaspich

Aizsardziiba.



*un pirmais skaljais apgalvojums - es neesmu redzeejis NEVIENU aizsardziibu, kas patiesiibaa pildiitu savu funkciju!

luuk, uzskataams piemeers, kas patiesiibaa notiek tipveida risinaajumos:
https://www.halfgaar.net/dc-protection-with-relays

*Iipashas atskjiriibas:

1. Sisteema nevis tupa skataas DC liimeni izejaa, bet kontrolee 0 skjeersoshanas laiku;
2. Komutaaciju veic specializeets Amplimo relejs, kuram ir 2 gab. dazhaadi kontakti, kaa arii - papildus relejs, kursh noiisina izeju;
3. atstraadaati visi iespeejamie baroshanas fail gadiijumi.

Par 1.punktu: tipveida sheemas kontrolee U izejaa. Pie tam: lai sisteema nenostraadaatu nelaikaa, jaaparedz Umax izejaa uz 100..200ms. Ja U izejaa ir mazaaks par Umax, logjiski - pieljaujamais laiks pieaug.
Lieljaudas ampiem - simti W var izejaa pabuut pat sekundi, divas. Veel jo vairaak - RC kjedees liek elektroliitus, kuru kapacitaate var sasniegt pat +30...50%. Shii staasta moraale - aizsardziibas nostraadaashanas laiks ir neadekvaati ilgs.
Par 2. punktu: tipveida releji reaalu probleemu gadiijumaa vnk sacepjaas. Tas notiek pat ar Amplimo [reti, bet - notiek]. 
Par 3. punktu: 90+% sheemu feilo, ja baroshanas spriegums pazuud daljeeji/raustaas. Tachu, ja raustaas AC, vai amps reaali deg zilaam liesmaam - baroshanas raustiishanaas ir normaala.

Esoshais risinaajums:
nostraadaashanas laiks <150ms [Fmin 7..8Hz], ja Uout DC>100mV
10ms peec galvenaa releja nostraadaashanas papildus relejs noiisina izeju. Par sho - iedomaajamies tipveida sisteemu/aizsardziibu. Pienjemsim, ka relejs nostraadaaja korekti. Kas notiek, ja daudzjoslu akustiskajai sisteemai atvieno liela U avotu? Basa/midbasa driverim ir L, filtraa ir C, ir EDS izsitiens, difuzoram atgriezhoties 0 pozicijaa. Atkariibaa no filtru sheemas - tviiteriem var buut kapec deelj taa, ka aizsardziiba vnk nostraadaa!

----------


## kaspich

Lieljaudas trafu soft-start.




Q1 ar ''obvesu'' nodroshina modulja parsleegshanos ''soft'' rezhiimaa AC raustiishanas un/vai iislaiciigas pazushanas gadiijumaa;
D4; D5 un D6; D7 nodroshina max iisu releju atlaishanaas laiku [ietaupa vismaz 10+ms] - krietni aatraak kaa bez stabilitroniem;

paareejais - tups kaa zirga dekljis. Vieniigi - lai nepieljautu lieljaudas balasta R paarkarshanu, taam pa vidu izvietots termostats, kas nostraadaa, ja ilgstoshi/regulaari raustaas AC.

----------


## kaspich

Sprieguma pastiprinaataajs. Ievads.

Vienas diff kaskaades puses vienkaarshota sheema atteelaa.
T2: ieejas triode kopkatoda sleegumaa.
T1: dinamiskaa slodze. Max linarizeeshanai U1 izveeleets saliidiznoshi liels: [50..75V];
R1 nosaka I caur T1 un T2 [ja nemaldos, ap 1mA];
Q1 un Q2: kaskode;
R3 veido lokaa lo atpaljsaiti shai kaskaadei.
Q3 ir U shifa mezgls Uout nonjemshanai. Uz R6 tiek nonjems Uout ar nepiecieshamo Uref.

----------


## kaspich

Diff kaskaade.

Diff signaals tiek nonjemts sekjoshi: skat. attelu.
R1=R3; R2=R4
R2/R1 nosaka akskaades pastiprinaajumu.

----------


## kaspich

TUBE 2: ieejas dubulttriode. 
TUBE1: dinamiskaa slodze.
TUBE3: vadaamsI avots ieejas trides darba rezhiima vadiibai.
VD1..VD4 + obvess ierobezho ieejas U liidz +/-15V [neljauj shim U sasniegt nenormaalas veertiibas kaadas lampas defekta gadiijumaa].
DOmaaju, ka ieejas DC, RF filtrs un GND piesaiste komentarus neprasa - tur viss pa prasto.
Q9, Q10 un obvess: stabilizee TUBE1 DC rezhiimu.
ar R17 balansee TUBE1 DC rezhiimu, R107: AC rezhiimu [max sinfaazo slapeejumu].
TUBE6: diff signaala izcelshanai. Tiek izmantota modulaacijas triode [ar vadaamu u]. Shii triode nodroshinaaja vissmukaako THD spektru.
TUBE5B: koptiklinja sleeguma kaskaade ar dinamisko slodzi uz TUBE 4A.
TUBE4B: katoda atkaartotaajs ar I avotu: TUBE7.
Q15 un Q16: A klases U atkaartotaajs.
U1: integrators DC uztureshanai.
D10..D13 ierobezho U swingu izejaa. Q13; Q14 ierobezho I caur TUBE4B [gadiijumos, kad tiek ierobezhots Uout].

Visa shii briinuma THD ap 0.001% pie Uout=+/-100V
Josla bez iejas filtra - buus Mhz


Lietas, kas jaamaina:
visi stabilitroni jaashuntee nevis ar 0.47uF, bet ar 47uF vismaz [jo to Rdinamiskaas ir mazas];
TUBE7 kroplji pie Uout swinga ar kaartu lielaaki kaa paareejam traktam. Protams, katoda followera Zout ir mazs, bet tik un taa - tas mezgls tiktu paarstraadaats.

----------


## kaspich

Straavas patiprinaataajs.

Baroshanas OPampiem: kreisais augsheejais stuuris.
Bisku zemaak - enable logjika.
Kreisais apaksjeejais stuuris: -200V baroshana I avotiem.

Paareejais viss - pa 8 gab. uz katru kanaalu.

ISO1 un ISO2: optroni pilnas/pusjaudas rezhiimiem.
Pilna jauda: 400W pure class A/8Ohm.
Pusjauda: 100W pure class A, taalaak: AB

D1; D2 veido U avotus izejas triozhu darba rezhiimiem.
Q1; Q2 un Q3; Q4 - straavas kaskodes ISO1 un ISO2.

Katrs plecs skataas U uz R46; R47 un uztur nepiecieshamo U deltu.

Augsheejais plecs: Q7 - salidzinaataajtranis; Q5 un Q9: I spogulis. Q6 un Q10 - kaskodes. 
Q14; Q15: I slodzes avoti. Q13: kaskode I slodzei.
Q16 kontrolee U uz tiikla: ja U paasniedz U [D11], tiek atveerts Q8 un OPT1 - tiek samazinaats U starp Q7 un Q17 baazeem. Shis pasargaa izejas triodes no tiiklu paarmociishanas.

Apakshejais plecs:
Q17 saliidzinaataajtranis; Q18: kaskode;
Q22; Q23: I avoti, Q21: I avota kaskode.
Q24: U uz tiikla kontrole.

U1 un U2 kontrolee izejas triozhu U potenciaalu. Ja videejaa vertiiba ir virs 0V, enable tiek nodzeests [aciimredzot, lampa/s nav uzsilusi/shas].

Shis mezgls nodroshina THD ap 0.003% pie 100+W uz 8 Ohm slodzes.

----------


## tornislv

No tavām shēmām ne sū*&a nesapratu, bet toties ar interesi palasījos ielinkoto aizsardzības shēmu analīzi  ::  Paldies!

----------


## kaspich

> No tavām shēmām ne sū*&a nesapratu, bet toties ar interesi palasījos ielinkoto aizsardzības shēmu analīzi  Paldies!


 Bet - reaali maina skatu uz it kaa tik vienkaarshu pasaakumu, ne?  ::  
zub daju - 99.9% ''izstraadaajumu'' taadaa [vinja/elementaaraa] veiktspeejas testaa nofeilotu!

----------


## kaspich

Shaads/gliish izskataas U pastiprinaataajs, ja PCB pasuuta ar melnaam maskaam...

----------


## Jurkins

Interesanti, kāds bija sākotnējais "darba uzdevums"? Īstens (dziļi sirdī  :: ) audiofils ieraugot traktā pusvadītāju (Q1, Q2 slēgums .. lineārs, bet tomēr pusvadītājs, ka viņu nelabais :: , atkārtotājs izejā... A klasē un lineārs, bet ... maita, tak pusvadītājs - elles izdzimums, kristāltīrās skaņas nokāvējs :: ) dabū nātreni intīmajās vietās.
Par aizsardzību taisnība. Pa lielam gan tāpat kā visur tiek grēkots tāpēc, ka meinstrīma (nekorektie) risinājumi ierindas lietotājam sniedz drošības sajūtu un lielākajā daļā gadījumu arī palīdz. Neesi izskatījis variantus ar pusvadītāju "relejiem"? Tagad ir visādi brīnumi tipa optroni ar mosfetu struktūrām ar pretestību miliomi.

----------


## kaspich

Darba uzdevuma deveejs, paldies Dievam, ljaava riikoties, kaa uzskatu par pareizu  ::  Liidz briidim, kameer aizvedu prototipu, vinjam nebija detalizeets info, kas/kaa top. Jaa, par lampaam, konceptu - bija norunas, bet siikaak - nee.
Redz, ar pusvadiitaajiem te ir interesanti.
Visi tranji straadaa vai nu kaa E atkaartotaaji A klasee, vai ar speeciigaam lokaalajaam atpakaljsaiteem.
Bet, kas galvenais - tie straadaa pie ljoti MAZAS modulaacijas. Tb., piem., pie max swinga izejaa tie Q1/Q2 ir ar paaris % modulacijas dziljumu un straadaa pie ljoti lieliem Uce, kas noziimee - visas paarejas C, vadiitspeejas izmainjas versus U ir nesaliidzinaami mazaakas kaa ''tipveida'' tranju konceptos.
Teoreetiski jau varetu iztikt gan bez tiem Q1, Q2, arii bez atkaartotaaja izejaa [uzmochiit jaudiigaaku katoda folowweri, noslogot nejeegaa], bet - nedomaaju, ka skanja ieguutu. Protams, ja taads buutu uzstaadiijums - za vashi denjgi ljuboi kapriz, kaa saka  :: 

Par aizsardziibaam - taas paliidz, lai likvideetu spraskjus iesleedzot/izsleedzot. Kad ampam kapi, 50/50. Sen/sen atpakalj, kad serviceeju PA ampus - tie, kam izejaas bija releji, 50/50 keisos tie releji bija sacepushies. Un skaljrunji - Korgopolcevam uz paartiishanu...
Pusvadiitaajus - jaa, var likt, bet taads robusts risinaajums - ja ljauj vieta da koncepts, man patiik labaak. Ar pusvadiitaajiem arii nav tik vienkaarshi: jaaierobezho dI/dt, tad - dU/dt, tad - max U, un nedod Dievs, kaadu mirkli tie mosfeti paliks aktiivaa modee, u.t.t. Lai taa riktiigi droshi uztaisiitu - ir ko pajaaties...

----------


## Jurkins

Ā, nu skaidrs. Es jau par to pašu, ka tie traņi nekādu skādi parasta cilvēka ausij nenes.

----------


## huans_k

O, kaspich, paldies par šito. Sen sapņoju ieraudzīt šī daikta shēmas, un vēl ar taviem skaidrojumiem. Gan, pa lielam, tas viss ir pāri manai saprašanai, bet vismaz var mēģināt kaut ko izprast  ::

----------


## RudeWolf

Es biju patīkami pārsteigts, kad pie Guka bildes pamanīju. Man šīs shēmas pāri galvai lido vēl augstāk nekā šeit vairumam. Jebkurā gadījumā apsveicu ar projekta novešanu vismaz līdz prototipam un ceru, ka bija interesanti domāt/būvēt.

Ja kādreiz kaut ko sadomā sazīmēt austiņu dzenāšanai, noteikti būšu ieinteresēts. It īpaši, ja lampu, jo nagi niez.

----------

